# Mystery songs



## mparta (Sep 29, 2020)

I bought this for the singer, recommended in a review of another set in Gramophone. She is very fine, the recordings a little... stressful.

But, most stressful, there are songs listed as Notturno, by Ture Rangstrom. I can find no source for them, the names of the songs are not listed in the minimal disc insert.

Anyone have an idea how to figure this out? I wanted a better recording because I find them attractive, but i'm really annoyed with this problem. I wouldn't be surprised if the cycle name were wrong or even the composer a misattribution but I don't know how to get at it.

Thanks


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Track 21

https://www.allmusic.com/album/ture-rangström-miss-julie-piano-music-songs-mw0001837741


----------

